# The Easiest Way to Solve 3x3



## abunickabhi (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## FJT97 (Sep 20, 2015)

The method isn't anything new, so i think there is no need for another tutorial.
And if i were a beginner, i think, i would not have understand it. Cause you did not explain any basics as for example that the centers doesn't move etc. And you were very fast in your explanation overall


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice video


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 21, 2015)

notation? and standard beginner's method?


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 29, 2015)

This is repulsive, wildly unclear, and impossible for a beginner to follow.
If I didn't know how to solve the cube and tried to follow this video, I would give up.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Sep 29, 2015)

http://prntscr.com/8lubyw

good job, i thought the easiest tutorial was already made.


----------



## DELToS (Oct 9, 2015)

Even though I can solve the cube, I watched this tutorial, and it's the easiest tutorial I've seen so far.


----------

